# ASX stock screener recommendations



## amy23l (15 January 2017)

Im looking for a stock screener mainly to screen Bollinger bands.
stock scan isn't operating anymore
manage your trades wont download for me
stock-screener.org wont let me sign in

I don't know if im just an not getting it or if all these website are just duds

I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars as I only have a few thousand to invest

id like to be emailed a list at the end of each day

does anyone have any suggestions

TIA


----------



## skc (16 January 2017)

amy23l said:


> does anyone have any suggestions
> 
> TIA




An old thread but probably has what you are looking for.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/free-site-for-asx-stock-screener.7701/


----------



## amy23l (17 January 2017)

I have already seen this thread and tried the websites suggested in it but the websites are not working... One won't let me sign up at all, another is a program download which keeps getting deleted by my computer saying its a dangerous file so I emailed the support 2 times now with no response 

I'm currently trying incredible charts but finding it hard to use, it's not very user friendly

I'd like to know what others use... I want to get alerted to when a stick hits the bottom Bollinger band


----------



## debtfree (17 January 2017)

amy23l said:


> Im looking for a stock screener mainly to screen Bollinger bands.
> 
> I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars as I only have a few thousand to invest
> 
> ...




Hopefully I can help a little ... I use I/Charts a bit, not an expert but I find my way around.

Just thinking about your situation and I/Charts from what I know .... 

*COSTS:* I/Charts can be free but I'm pretty sure data is delayed until after midnight which I presume would be no good for you if you want a list at the end of the day and not the next. So after your free month's trial this is not going to help. Trying to keep cost down for you with using I/Charts you could sign up for the Premium Service Budget Package After 7pm. So data gets updated for the days trading at 7pm, the cost is $9.95 a Month or $119.40 for the Year.

*Emailed List: *This can be achieved but you must have have a Premium Service with I/Charts. I'm not sure what time the email gets sent to you, you could check this out with them. How to set this up is in the Manual. You can save the screen so you can quickly run the scan each night after data has updated.

*I/Charts is hard to use: *Hopefully the Manual will help in the areas that is giving you some trouble. In regards to your B/Bands I'd go to the Stock Screen / Create Tab / Bollinger Bands / Standard Deviation / Select the 20 day time frame / Input -250 in the Maximum Box .... now press the Add icon. Now if the Exchange  and other drop down boxes are set to your liking press the Run Screen icon. This will bring up the list of stocks that has exceeded the Lower B/B from the last data update which was last night at 7pm so yesterday's close.

I have include a chart below using the above settings, hopefully this is what you are trying to achieve. I also highlighted where to find the Help Manual. Hopefully this help.

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## Lone Wolf (17 January 2017)

debtfree said:


> *COSTS:* I/Charts can be free but I'm pretty sure data is delayed until after midnight which I presume would be no good for you if you want a list at the end of the day and not the next. So after your free month's trial this is not going to help. Trying to keep cost down for you with using I/Charts you could sign up for the Premium Service Budget Package After 7pm. So data gets updated for the days trading at 7pm, the cost is $9.95 a Month or $119.40 for the Year.




I don't know much about free scanners as I use Amibroker. I was going to suggest Incredible Charts myself, but when I downloaded it last night to make sure it works ok I realised you'll have to pay the monthly fee. Not only for the data, but the free version seems to only allow 5 results in the stock scanner. So you certainly want the upgrade.

I found it cumbersome to navigate around the charts, but I don't know of a cheaper, decent quality solution. The included data appears to be of reasonable quality, being back adjusted etc.


----------



## amy23l (21 January 2017)

debtfree said:


> Hopefully I can help a little ... I use I/Charts a bit, not an expert but I find my way around.
> 
> Just thinking about your situation and I/Charts from what I know ....
> 
> ...



Thanks Debtfree I have been trialling I/charts & I agree it is hard to use. I was not aware of the budget package but that sounds like it would do me for now until I become a little more experienced use ing technical analysis

So far I have just been investing in stocks for the long term but I'd like to do swing trading, there are probably other indicators I could use but I'm mainly familiar with b/bands. I will expand my knowledge as I go in sure

Thanks again for the tips

P.s if u know any better indicators to use for swing trading in open to more tips!


----------



## amy23l (21 January 2017)

Lone Wolf said:


> I don't know much about free scanners as I use Amibroker. I was going to suggest Incredible Charts myself, but when I downloaded it last night to make sure it works ok I realised you'll have to pay the monthly fee. Not only for the data, but the free version seems to only allow 5 results in the stock scanner. So you certainly want the upgrade.
> 
> I found it cumbersome to navigate around the charts, but I don't know of a cheaper, decent quality solution. The included data appears to be of reasonable quality, being back adjusted etc.





Yes I'm struggling to navigate it but so far it's the only one working! Iv tried manage your trades, stock scanner & stockscanner.org but they all seem to be dodge & wont let me sign in/download

I came across VectorVest in my google searches (which is way too expensive for me) but geez it looks like a hit bit of software... I'd love it if someone has some opinions on it???


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 January 2017)

Turbo Trader, $100pcm, will do what you need.


----------



## amy23l (26 January 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Turbo Trader, $100pcm, will do what you need.



Thanks, il check it out


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 January 2017)

I think Commsec is still free to open an account with.


----------



## amy23l (28 January 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> I think Commsec is still free to open an account with.
> 
> View attachment 69701



I have been using CommSec for some time now but I'm getting tired of having to manually run the scans & searching thru them... I'm looking for a way to have a search run automatically & be like mailed to me... Even from a watchlist so I can just be notified of my preferred stocks list... I/charts seems to be an option that is most affordable so far... I have a cpl other options to check out & still open to more??


----------



## debtfree (28 January 2017)

amy23l said:


> I'm getting tired of having to manually run the scans & searching thru them... I'm looking for a way to have a search run automatically & be like mailed to me... Even from a watchlist so I can just be notified of my preferred stocks list... I/charts seems to be an option that is most affordable so far...




Have you set up a scan in I/Charts yet, saved it and scheduled it, to be sent to your email each day to see if that suits you?

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## amy23l (28 January 2017)

debtfree said:


> Have you set up a scan in I/Charts yet, saved it and scheduled it, to be sent to your email each day to see if that suits you?
> 
> Cheers ... Debtfree



Actually setting it up now although I signed up for the $10pm basic package only to find it doesn't include scheduled screens... Il have to upgrade to the $30pm premium package for that but il see how the screens go doing them manually on the $10 package for awhile first to see how it goes


----------



## putkey007 (8 January 2018)

Hi Guys,

I posted in another thread regarding stock screeners, so apologies for the duplication. I came across this as I was lookign for property data:

http://sqmresearch.com.au/equities/equities.php

it's more of a fundamental screener, which is what I was looking for. Hope you guys find it useful


----------

